# Oh Crap! Beet juice or blood?



## ibdoer (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey guys. Its me again. Just had a semi solid BM before. But there was more mucus than usual and it was blood tinged. And the stool had what looked like blood around and in it. Or was it blood?
   I drink a cup of juiced vegetables every morning and for about five days I have been adding some beet juice in there, which makes the juice bloody red. But like I said, I have been drinking it for 5 days and never had red stool from it.
   So now I don't know if I'm bleeding again or its the beet juice. I only had 2 BM's today and have not had any real pain or cramping today.
   What do you guys think? I'm scared again.

PS - I'm taking the beet juice out of the mix from now on.


----------



## Keona (Apr 24, 2010)

lol....its the juice and you will also pee red.  Scared me when I did the same.
________
VAPOLUTION


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Apr 25, 2010)

That is strange that some people pee or bm are red.  My father used to pee red when eating beets.  No chance of me seeing if they work on me, cause I dont like beets.


----------



## Pirate (Apr 25, 2010)

I vote the beets. I love pickled beets and have eat enough to poop red before. First time it scared the heck out of me. I almost had Janis take me to the ER but she kept her head and didn't laugh at me too much before suggesting the cause.


----------



## Lydia (Apr 25, 2010)

Its called beeturia and its a genetic thing that about 14% of the population has. Its harmless.

http://www.fitsugar.com/Connection-Between-Beets-Red-Urine-Iron-2036552


----------



## Keona (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmm... I'm one lucky person it seems and ought to go buy a lottery ticket.   I pee and poop red with beets and my urine smells different after eating asparagus.   
Thanks for posting that Lydia...I thought everyone pooped red with beets.
________
Magic Flight Launch Box Review


----------



## Keona (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry ibdoer - I wasn't laughing at you - it s really scary to see.  I was laughing b/c I remember my reaction to what I saw... I told my friend who gave me the bag of beets and was teased for awhile - which was funny after the initial shock.   I hope it was just the beet juice.
________
LANDLORDS INSURANCE FORUM


----------



## ameslouise (Apr 25, 2010)

I am swearing off beets forever b/c not only do they make me poop red (which is really frightful every time!) but they just also generally destroy me and guarantee I will be up 6, 8, 10 times the night I eat them.

Good you are taking them out of the mix, this way you can know for sure.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 25, 2010)

ameslouise said:
			
		

> Good you are taking them out of the mix, this way you can know for sure.


Don't count on it. My sister has blood off and on and it never lasts more than that one BM. She should really see a doctor but won't.

For me though, when I know beets are involved, I don't panic anymore. I did go to the ER once Christmas morning and forgot that I had beets the night before. I was fine and everyone had a good laugh at my expense which still annoys me to this day. Couldn't be a, "thank God you're ok," had to be more of a, "haha, I can't believe you did that, loser." Excuse me for taking care of myself.

Perhaps you should have your own stool test kits at home to check for blood.


----------



## ameslouise (Apr 25, 2010)

CrabbyRelish said:
			
		

> I did go to the ER once Christmas morning and forgot that I had beets the night before. I was fine and everyone had a good laugh at my expense which still annoys me to this day.


Oh no!  It's horrible that they gave you a hard time about that.  Clearly none of them have ever had that panicked feeling of seeing blood in the bowl.  Even when I do eat beets and I know in my head that the red in the bowl is from beets, my heart still goes into my throat when I see it.  

Better safe than sorry and I would have done the same thing if I were you.

-Amy


----------



## ffrmp177 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok....glad I found this... Been juicing and feeling great... BEETS... Then toilet 2 days later... WHOA!!! lots of RED... Scared me... No pain.. Assuming its harmless ... Will find out... In the process of getting remicade now... Will ask the doc when I'm done...


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Aug 29, 2013)

LOL I have had this problem before too. When I started juicing for crohn's a co-worker of mine who was also juicing for other reasons offered me a bottle of her beet juice blend because she did not like the taste. 

I gladly took it and enjoyed it....that was until the first bathroom trip I had afterwards. I almost had a panic attack right then and there! I had to remember that I had consumed beet juice. It took a few days to fully clear out of my system but I've decided that beet juice is not for me because I don't really enjoy seeing that much red in the bowl


----------



## DJW (Aug 29, 2013)

Get it everytime I eat beets. Doesn't freak me out any more.


----------



## Essieluv (Aug 29, 2013)

When I eat beets, my pee turns red. My poo can also be a reddish tinge. However, I do have random blood in my stool sometimes, too. If it get's really bad, call your doc. Otherwise, I would wait and see what happens when you stop the beet juice.


----------



## 2thFairy (Aug 29, 2013)

Eating beets and having an ileostomy is a trip!!  Scares the crud out of you until you remember what you ate.


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh, man...I can only imagine! :eek2:



2thFairy said:


> Eating beets and having an ileostomy is a trip!!  Scares the crud out of you until you remember what you ate.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 29, 2013)

ffrmp177 and everyone else who's having this issue with beets, what you can do is switch to orange or yellow beets so you wont get that "oh crap" feeling yet still get the nutrients.


----------



## ffrmp177 (Aug 29, 2013)

Good call on the yellow beets.... Same nutritional value as red I wonder?


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been looking and the only difference I've found is the pigments/color. If you want you could try doing research on the health benefits of the purple pigment betacyanin the yellow pigment betaxanthin and see if there's any major difference that makes one much more important than the other (I've been searching and can't find anything of note yet).


----------



## ffrmp177 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok....I know there is a juicing thread... But really quick... I bought red kale ... Sooooo red vs. green kale..... Values are different I'm assuming....I know I have the world at my finger tips... But I was just wondering if anyone had a quick answer???


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's basic info about kale http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/features/the-truth-about-kale Yet I think its basically the same question as for the beet colors (do certain pigments in fruits and vegetables contain different nutrients/health benefits?). Some health food sites claim that both green and red have differences but nothing major and no real proof to back up their claims so what you could do is use both. I'm sure you know that the basic rule or thumb is that the darker and more colorful it is (including green), the more nutrients is contains.


----------

